# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Wie ben ik

## shakessa

hoi met zijn alle ik ben shakessa kwam hier perongeluk maar vind het wel boeiend waar jullie het allemaal over hebben als je meer over mij wil weten moet je dat maar vragen  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Shakessa, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## shakessa

je kan veel kopen met geld behalve je gezondheid daarom al heb je nog zo veel geld je ben pas echt rijk als je gezond ben :Confused:

----------

